
Signal Is Down Without Explanation - bhtru
Is this AWS&#x27;s response to their earlier cease &amp; desist?  https:&#x2F;&#x2F;signal.org&#x2F;blog&#x2F;looking-back-on-the-front&#x2F;<p>Live Twitter feed with @signal keyword for on live discussion:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;search?f=tweets&amp;vertical=default&amp;q=%40signalapp
======
scrollaway
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17200865](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17200865)

~~~
bhtru
Thanks for the link. Mods can close/delete this thread.

------
adreamingsoul
the us-east-1 region is having power outage issues.

